# Orbital Fat Decompression - Pics!



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

If you've been following my posts and questions you know that I have been plagued by Graves Eye Disease/Thyroid Eye Disease for 2.5 years. I had a TT last Dec but my eyes remained swollen even after stabilizing on meds.

I just had bilateral orbital fat decompression i.e. fat removed from behind both eyes 2 weeks ago and I must say my eyes look GREAT! I'm so excited!

Pics attached! (the order is off 1. after surgery 2. the sutures 3. how I looked before with Graves eye disease 4. 10 days after surgery!)

My surgeon is AWESOME and after the first day it wasn't so bad. Sutures came out on day 5 and swelling was gone by day 3. I just had to live with the bruising which was gone within a week. The worst part is only being able too see through a slit as my sutures were really tight. My vision was very blurry as well due to the ointment and drops. It took about 10 days to get used to seeing again (it was weird, my eyes felt loose).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, you look fantastic! Congrats on such a great outcome!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!! You must be thrilled! :hugs:


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

You look great! You look happier too!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You look great!! It must be fantastic to have it over with and have such awesome results.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

that is so exciting & wonderful!! I can really see the smoothness in the skin beneath your eyes as well -- what a beautiful lady!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you all! I'm so happy with the results! It was a loooong road.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If you've been following my posts and questions you know that I have been plagued by Graves Eye Disease/Thyroid Eye Disease for 2.5 years. I had a TT last Dec but my eyes remained swollen even after stabilizing on meds.
> 
> ...


Bless your heart. And they will look even better as the swelling continues to go down. Sending you gentle hugs; I know what you went through.

Ice, ice and more ice.


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, look how great you look! What a fantastic transformation and you can tell how pleased you are, you,re face is all glows.
I am so pleased for you.
Congrats


----------



## msmanatee (Jul 12, 2011)

That is wonderful news, hyper! Thrilled for you! arty0045:


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

So when's the big date? You look AWESOME. I was so concerned you would also need eye muscle surgery too, but your eyes look nice and straight. I don't see any "lid lag" either. So no eye lid lengthening surgery either. Also doesn't appear graves took the facial muscles above and below your eyes. We are all so different and you look amazing. I hope this ends the sys stuff for you and you can gather your confidence back.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone!

I never do the online picture thing but I had been bugging everyone about their TED experience I felt like I needed to share lol. It is so much to go through that I hope I provided hope to anyone else out there dealing with it.

@hotgrandma - I couldn't wait for you to see! I will keep you posted on any upcoming dates  I'm back in business!


----------

